# UK-M now has in thread advertising?



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just noticed some in thread advertising for the first time, adverts appearing next to some posts, I'll attach an image so you can see what I mean. Is this intended? Using Firefox on the university computers (So no malware etc)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought this was only when youre browsing while not logged in?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Yes I was going to say the same thing. I only see these adds when not logged on.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Look at the screenshot closer mg:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)




----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

lol  a secret fetish like that m8 is better kept in secret not on here lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

That's some pretty specific porn you viewing


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ah made my day!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@Leeds89 you dirty wee pervert!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

he will try turn it around and say the jokes on us..... watch this space :whistling:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

am i the only one that noticed that mf88 photoshopped that on?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

kingdale said:


> am i the only one that noticed that mf88 photoshopped that on?


There is always one....

...so close to neg


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Lmfao


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Obviously photoshopped... ginger people dont get laid by anyone, whether they're trannies or not!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

hahaaha this thread just took a whole new direction,


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sickened lol :cowboy:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well well well........

This could get embarassing.

Pretty sure you lot will let it go after a decade or two tho.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I thought this was only when youre browsing while not logged in?


Correct  when not logged in they appear in threads. They've always been there though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

In fairness that was a pretty decent photoshop job though ! Lol I never bothered to check the original ! Lol


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Totaly got me!

After I finished p*ssing my self laughing I showed it to wor lass and my neighbour who popped in to borrow a spade!

I look a right nob now lolol!! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lumix said:


> Totaly got me!
> 
> After I finished p*ssing my self laughing I showed it to wor lass and my neighbour who popped in to borrow a spade!
> 
> I look a right nob now lolol!! :lol:


You dont get out much fella, am I correct?


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> You dont get out much fella, am I correct?


I would love to say 'obvcourse I do, I've got loads of friends and am always doing something really exciting'... but this would be a total lie, so no, I don't get out much :no:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lumix said:


> I would love to say 'obvcourse I do, I've got loads of friends and am always doing something really exciting'... but this would be a total lie, so no, I don't get out much :no:


I am not allowed out, l get in too much trouble.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Milky said:


> I am not allowed out, l get in too much trouble.


Ha tell me about it - even popping to local corner shop for packet of Rich Tea biccies can be frought with danger!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lumix said:


> I would love to say 'obvcourse I do, I've got loads of friends and am always doing something really exciting'... but this would be a total lie, so no, *I don't get out much* :no:


Thats a good thing mate, there's far too many ex members of the SAS, tiger tamers, political prisoners and prolific pornstars on internet forums as it is already :thumb:

At least we know your telling the truth!


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Thats a good thing mate, there's far too many ex members of the SAS, tiger tamers, political prisoners and prolific pornstars on internet forums as it is already :thumb:
> 
> At least we know your telling the truth!


haha - sussed!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lumix said:


> Ha tell me about it - even popping to local corner shop for packet of Rich Tea biccies can be frought with danger!


Went in Asds friday night to buy a new dinner set wife had been harping on about. whilst l was in there she phoned me 3 times, l didnt answer coz she would have known where l was.

Phoned her back, made my eccuses, got the " are you telling the truth " tone but left it like that.

When she spotted the new dinner set on the side l explained that was why l hadnt answered the phone.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Went in Asds friday night to buy a new dinner set wife had been harping on about. whilst l was in there she phoned me 3 times, l didnt answer coz she would have known where l was.
> 
> Phoned her back, made my eccuses, got the " are you telling the truth " tone but left it like that.
> 
> When she spotted the new dinner set on the side l explained that was why l hadnt answered the phone.


I bet you were still in the wrong!

Instead of 'thank you dear' its normally 'ohh you shouldnt have done that' or 'thats alot of money to spend on something we didn't NEED'

I love women me. :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> I bet you were still in the wrong!
> 
> Instead of 'thank you dear' its normally 'ohh you shouldnt have done that' or 'thats alot of money to spend on something we didn't NEED'
> 
> I love women me. :confused1:


Nope she was made up mate.

TBH she has every reason to doubt me given past history hence wht when she feels insecure l dont bite and try and re assure her.

Its ME who is the tw*t.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nope she was made up mate.
> 
> TBH she has every reason to doubt me given past history hence wht when she feels insecure l dont bite and try and re assure her.
> 
> Its ME who is the tw*t.


Your a lucky man then mate! Albeit one who's made a mistake or two by the sounds of it!

At least you can understand her thinking though, my gfs mood is up and down like a chuffing yoyo.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ahh I see, the uni computers clear cookies every few hours so it will have logged me out.

And if you want to embarrass me but implying I watch sick porn, you'll have to try a lot sicker than that


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Ahh I see, the uni computers clear cookies every few hours so it will have logged me out.
> 
> And if you want to embarrass me but implying I watch sick porn, you'll have to try a lot sicker than that


  I will next time mate. What do you prefer, beastiality or necrophilia?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I will next time mate. What do you prefer, beastiality or necrophilia?


Bestiality as long as it involves eels


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Bestiality as long as it involves eels


I went to a beastiality orgy last week. Every man and his dog was there.


----------

